# Residential 200amp Electrical service panel



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Siemens MC3040B1200SECW Meter-Load Center Combination, 30 Space, 40 Circuit, 200-Amp, Surface Mount

https://www.amazon.com/Siemens-MC3040B1200SECW-Meter-Load-Combination-Circuit/dp/B00NLMB8MI

I didn't look hard. I'm sure you can find more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not hard to find really:

https://www.downloads.siemens.com/download-center/d/mc3040b1200secw.pdf?mandator=ic_lmv&segment=US&fct=downloadasset&pos=download&id1=BTLV_22743


----------



## 13grind (May 13, 2010)

the catalog number is 
Catalog number
MC3040B1200SECW?

how would i know it has copper bus bar? 

thanks! 





MechanicalDVR said:


> Not hard to find really:
> 
> https://www.downloads.siemens.com/d...fct=downloadasset&pos=download&id1=BTLV_22743


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You could call the company and or a local sh.....or just hope really really hard.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> You could call the company and or a local sh.....or just hope really really hard.


They have plated aluminum and plated copper buss available but you should call a SH to confirm before ordering.


----------

